# Estimated Box Office (6/19-21)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

1. ``Minority Report,'' $36.9 million. (NEW)
2. ``Lilo & Stitch,'' $35.8 million. (NEW)
3. ``Scooby-Doo,'' $24.4 million. 
4. ``The Bourne Identity,'' $14.8 million. 
5. ``The Sum of All Fears,'' $7.9 million. 
6. ``Windtalkers,'' $6.7 million. 
7. ``Juwanna Mann,'' $6 million. (NEW)
8. ``Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood,'' $5.7 million. 
9. ``Star Wars: Episode II — Attack of the Clones,'' $5.1 million. 
10. ``Spider-Man,'' $4.4 million. 

Because of the closeness of $100,000 between #1 and #2, the press reports concentrated on the possible tie for first place, and did not post accumulated box office gross for the top 5. In addition, a sequel has been announced for "Scooby-Doo."


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

a sequal to scooby doo(or even that film being the success that it is) is surely a sign of the imminent apocalypse...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _In addition, a sequel has been announced for "Scooby-Doo." [/B]_


_No, no, nooooooooo!_


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Final figures....

1. Minority Report, 20th Century Fox, $35,677,125, (New)
2. Lilo & Stitch, Disney, $35,260,212, (New)
3. Scooby-Doo, Warner Bros., $24,476,416, 2 Wks. ($100,311,218)
4. The Bourne Identity, Universal, $15,078,315, 2 Wks. ($54,384,585)
5. The Sum of All Fears, Paramount, $7,764,295, 4 Wks. ($97,293,319)
6. Windtalkers, MGM, $6,551,131, 2 Wks. ($26,600,014)
7. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood, Warner Bros., $6,028,457, 3 Wks. ($46,711,890)
8. Juwanna Mann, Warner Bros., $5,474,270, (New)
9. Star Wars: Episode II -- Attack of the Clones, 20th Century Fox, $5,151,029, 6 Wks. ($279,828,712)
10. Spider-Man, Sony, $4,555,932, 8 Wks. ($390,382,313).


----------

